# Things that go with Peanut Butter thread.



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

As far as I'm aware there isn't one of these. Thought it may be a good idea as so many of us munch it on regular occasions, and I could do with some more ideas on stuff to eat with it. And let's be honest, it's gorgeous.

So do you use it in cooking? Or is there anything you've discovered it goes with that others may not have? For me, I cook with it if I'm making a satay based dish. Chuck some in and it really makes a difference.

Also, sometimes eat it with: banana, bacon (or just breakfast), cereal, greek yoghurt, crackers, celery, and obviously sometimes a bit of chocolate.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Had a wholemeal bagel the other day, big dollop of almond butter and sliced up banana, was amazing ha ha,


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Almond butter makes me gag.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

melt it and make flapjacks with it


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

goes well with boobs


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

penut butter protein cookies


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

Marshmallow fluff for a classic "fluffer-nutter" sarnie.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

Choc whey and peanut butter in a blender


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Peanut butter on crackers is just amazing. And even better peanut butter with jam on toast or sandwhich. Shouldnt have come in here when dieting


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Sliced apple


----------



## Greg89 (Apr 19, 2010)

Put a full tub of peanut butter in a tupaware. Add 3 scoops of whey and add sweetner to taste - for me its probably 5 heaped table spoons. Then keep adding heavy cream and mixing it all together until it all sticks together. Flatten it and stick it in the fridge.

Tastes exactly like snickers with very low carbs and tonnes of calories. Tastes immense and good for keto!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Greg89 said:


> Put a full tub of peanut butter in a tupaware. Add 3 scoops of whey and add sweetner to taste - for me its probably 5 heaped table spoons. Then keep adding heavy cream and mixing it all together until it all sticks together. Flatten it and stick it in the fridge.
> 
> Tastes exactly like snickers with very low carbs and tonnes of calories. Tastes immense and good for keto!


That sounds like heart attack in a box, but awesome.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Jam

Honey

Nutella

Banana

Bread

Crackers

Shakes

That's all I got for now


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i stir it into stir fry noodle dishes just before i serve it. is really nice!


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> i stir it into stir fry noodle dishes just before i serve it. is really nice!


much the same, melt it down, cover it over chicken, stick in fridge for about an hour, cook it up. boom!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Goes nice with kit kats

What? U never asked for healthy recipes


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Goes nice with kit kats
> 
> What? U never asked for healthy recipes


Can't you get peanut butter kit kats or is that what you mean?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

cheese sandwich


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

I add peanut butter & chocolate protein to my porridge, it's epic!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Can't you get peanut butter kit kats or is that what you mean?


U can but its not enough PB lol :lol:

Blue ribands are nice too with PBb lol

(U can see how I was nearly 19 stone untrained :rolleye: )


----------



## Kirky79 (Feb 13, 2013)

Peanut butter and apple go nice together... but the best ever snack is pb on malt loaf! Not sure whose journal i found it in, but i salute you sir!


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

Kirky79 said:


> Peanut butter and apple go nice together... but the best ever snack is pb on malt loaf! Not sure whose journal i found it in, but i salute you sir!


Yes! that's nice, forgot about that. Off to the shop I go :thumb:


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Great thread - but Almond Butter is better!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

How people eat almond butter is beyond me. It's absolutely vile.

I made a little something last night. YOU WILL NEED.

Olive oil

An onion

Chicken

Brown pasta

Peanut butter

One of these










To create this.










It was so good I spent the next 20 minutes hi-5ing myself.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

THere's actually nothing it doesnt go with..

Which is why its f*cking dangerous.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't buy it anymore, as I just eat it out the tub by the spoonful :/

No good for the waist line...


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Celery. Great when cutting.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Stillers said:


> Celery. Great when cutting.


I was just about to say the same thing. I love it with celery!

My family and friends think I'm very strange but at least I know I'm not the only one now :thumb:


----------



## M4RCUS (May 15, 2009)

NUTELLA!!

Wholemeal bagel/toast with peanut butter and nutella is amazing or for extra calories through the day snack on rice cakes topped with them both.. Taste amazing!! And you only 'need' a tiny bit of nutella


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

tbh i just eat it by the tub lol


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> Choc whey and peanut butter in a blender


Love this:thumb:


----------

